# If you are ever in Ojai...



## mgringle (May 20, 2011)

Rented a very nice Scott CR1 from the MOB Shop in Ojai, CA and had a great weekend in the hills around the area. The shop was great, the scenery was great and the weather was perfect. There is a nicely paved trail that goes from downtown Ojai to the ocean (20 miles or so) that is pretty smooth and wide. Shared with the occasional runner, it was otherwise not overly populated. It has a slight grade down all the way, making for a pretty fast downhill run to the beach, and a fairly easy climb back up with the wind at your back. I didn't do the entire trip this particular weekend, but plan on coming back soon!

Highly recommended, both Mobshop Bicycles and the area.


----------



## YZ 343 (Oct 4, 2011)

I suggest a ride up hwy 33 to Piedra Blanca.


----------



## marcm (Jan 28, 2012)

Do you know the route from Valencia to Venture by chance?


----------



## mgringle (May 20, 2011)

marcm said:


> Do you know the route from Valencia to Venture by chance?


I don't. I not very familiar with the area. I am taking off shortly for another ride and will ask MOB Shop about this (the LBS).


----------



## JSR (Feb 27, 2006)

marcm said:


> Do you know the route from Valencia to Venture by chance?


Basically it's straight down Hwy 126.

Rather than riding on Hwy 126, though, you'd be more comfortable on the parallel roads through the orchards. As you'll see in this map from the 2008 Tour of California Stage 6, you can cross the Santa Clara River at Piru, then follow the base of the hills all the way to Santa Paula. Do NOT make the Grimes Canyon/Balcolm Canyon loop unless you have burning need to add 20 miles of hills.

Once you get to Santa Paula you can take Foothill into Ventura.

JSR


----------



## mgringle (May 20, 2011)

YZ 343 said:


> I suggest a ride up hwy 33 to Piedra Blanca.


Took hwy 33 today and it was a nice climb, but it was pretty warm and didn't get as far as I would have like. It was beautiful though, and traffic was light. Recommended if you want a nice steady climb that's not too intense. Coming down was a blast!


----------



## marcm (Jan 28, 2012)

JSR said:


> Basically it's straight down Hwy 126.
> 
> Rather than riding on Hwy 126, though, you'd be more comfortable on the parallel roads through the orchards. As you'll see in this map from the 2008 Tour of California Stage 6, you can cross the Santa Clara River at Piru, then follow the base of the hills all the way to Santa Paula. Do NOT make the Grimes Canyon/Balcolm Canyon loop unless you have burning need to add 20 miles of hills.
> 
> ...


Very cool, thanks...


----------

